# Intervolometer 7Dii



## Stormchase (Apr 29, 2019)

So I have shot a few timelapse with this camera over the years. This summer I plan on shooting almost exclusively timelapse with it. The problem is with the internal intervolometer it shuts down after a while. It seemed during astro would be a couple hours. Just now at 80 degrees in the daytime it lasted 20 minutes before it shuts down the power and obviously stops shooting. Today I'm shooting on 64g 80ms cards. 1/2500. Buffering is never an issue. 
Does anyone know what could be causing this? Camera turning off during shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2019)

Power conservation setting Canon has built in to protect users, perhaps?


----------



## ElizaMM (May 11, 2019)

I installed MagicLantern on my 7D (which I only ever use on a tripod - it weighs a ton) and have left the camera running over night several times to do star trails, with no problem. They do warn you that there are some risks with the software, but my camera is working well.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 30, 2019)

I have the 7D Mark II also and, this may be a dumb question, but are you sure that your Interval Time (That's what it's called in the menu system) is longer than the exposure time?  

Sometimes people confuse the interval time as being the time from the end of one shot until the beginning of another shot (i.e., a delay time), but that's not correct.  The interval counts from the beginning of one shot until the beginning of another shot.  So, say you want to take 15 second exposures and have a 5 second "delay" between shots.  In this case, you would set your exposure time to 15 seconds but set the "Interval" to 20 seconds.  If you have the interval time set lower than the exposure time, the camera would want to take several photos during the period it's trying to expose the first picture - which obviously would not work.  No idea if this could be your issue, but thought I'd mentioned it as I've seen other folks confuse the "Interval" setting on the 7D2 with a delay setting.  By the way, the timer isn't perfect, at least on my 7D2 I find that if I set exposure time for 15" and Interval for 20" (to get 5 secs between shots) I end up with about 4 secs between shots, thus if I really want 5 secs between shots I set the Interval alit longer (21 seconds).  Your milage may vary.


----------

